
The Intersection Observer API - obiefernandez
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/API/Intersection_Observer_API
======
obiefernandez
This came up in another front-page article today (the Pornhub developer one)
and it's an API that I had never heard about before.

